# The BALL Fireman NECC: BALL Brings in a Diver at $1,599



## robattopper

*The BALL Fireman NECC: BALL Brings in a Diver Under $1,599*










There are seven main families of BALL watches: Conductor, Fireman, Engineer II, Engineer Hydrocarbon, Engineer Master II, Trainmaster, and Ball for BMW. Conductors are easily distinguished from the other families with their tonneau shaped cases. Hydrocarbons are visually unique due to the crown protection systems. A few years ago, you could say that Trainmasters were differentiated from all other BALL watches as they were the only ones featuring display case backs, and more than other families had design cues taken from the American era of Ball watches. While the later is still true, the display case back has found its way into more and more collections in recent years.

A few years ago, BALL for BMW watches began featuring display case backs in all models. Last year, the Engineer Master II collection, whose hallmark was anti-magnetic (non display) case backs on all models, came out with the Engineer Master II Pilot featuring a display case back. This year, the display case back comes to the Fireman series in the Fireman NECC, honoring the U.S. Navy Expeditionary Combat Command (NECC). The NECC serves as the single functional command and central management for the U.S. Navy's expeditionary forces. This post takes a look at this 42mm and 300m rated dive watch.

The NECC bracelet is a new for BALL and distinct from other Fireman models. Rather than featuring the same bracelet common to all Fireman models from sport chronographs such as the Stormchaser Pro to formal dress watches such as the Fireman Victory, this bracelet is new. It's a traditional three-link bracelet with a raised and polished center link. The two outside links are recessed and sport a brushed finish. The clasp is first rate tool watch quality and appears to be cut from the same mold as the Hydrocarbon "Mad Cow" clasp from 12 years ago. It features a single-fold bracelet with three micro adjustments, safety clasp, and a diver's extension.









_The NECC features a similar clasp to the Hydrocarbon "Mad Cow" from the mid 2000s._









_Another view of the clasp of the Fireman NECC bracelet and clasp._

At $1,599 retail, the watch is significantly less expensive than the Engineer Master II Diver ($2,299) or the Skindiver II ($2,799). With its 300m water resistance and 120-click unidirectional bezel, the NECC in many respects is on par with BALL's other dive models. The clasp of the watch even provides superior utility to the invisible bracelet style of the Engineer Master II Diver which does not feature micro adjustments or a diver's extension.

If there was one compromise BALL made in order to achieve the NECC's attractive price point, it would be the use of an all-steel bezel rather than using a more scratch resistant ceramic option. BALL describes the bezel as "stainless steel carbide". This all-black bezel gives the watch a clean and modern look. It works particularly well with the guilloche treatment on the dial and splash of color on the inner chapter ring between twelve and three o'clock. However, exposing a black metal surface makes the watch vulnerable to scratches. The NECC bezel also does not feature any lume treatment and does not have a "dive watch pip" at twelve o'clock.

The full name and logo of the NECC are visible on the sapphire glass case back. The logo takes up much of surface area of the display back which makes viewing the automatic caliber BALL RR1103 a challenge. Just as the Skin Diver II features the United States Coast Guard Reserve and logo on the case back, there appears no NECC theme in the dial of the watch.

Without a doubt this watch appears to be the biggest "bang for the buck" in the entire line. It also contains features not found on more expensive BALL models. The NECC is available on steel bracelet with the option of black, blue, or silver dial.









_The silver dialed BALL Fireman NECC (DM3090A-SJ-SL)._









_A closer view of the silver dialed BALL Fireman (DM3090A-SJ-SL)._









_The date aperture and chapter ring of the BALL Fireman NECC (DM3090A-SJ-SL)._









_The hands and applied hour indices of the BALL Fireman NECC (DM3090A-SJ-SL)._









_A view of the bezel and case side of the BALL Fireman NECC (DM3090A-SJ-SL)._









_The hands and black accents on the inner chapter ring of the BALL Fireman NECC (DM3090A-SJ-SL)._









_The signed crown of the BALL Fireman NECC (DM3090A-SJ-SL)._









_The NECC logo applied display case back of the BALL Fireman NECC._









_As expected, the Fireman NECC displays an outstanding lume signature._









_The black dial version of the BALL Fireman NECC, model DM3090A-SJ-BK._









_The red accents on the hour hand, hour indices, and chapter ring of black dialed version Fireman NECC (DM3090A-SJ-BK)._









_The date aperture and chapter ring of the black dial version of the Fireman NECC (DM3090A-SJ-BK)._









_The bracelet meeting the case of the black dialed Fireman NECC (DM3090A-SJ-BK)._









_The hands and red accents on the chapter ring of the black dial version of the BALL Fireman NECC (DM3090A-SJ-BK)._









_The signed crown and bezel of the black dialed BALL Fireman NECC (DM3090A-SJ-BK)._









_A wrist shot of the 42mm silver dialed BALL Fireman NECC (DM3090A-SJ-SL)._









_Another wrist shot of the silver dialed version of the BALL Fireman NECC._


----------



## gaopa

Thanks for the great description and photos of the Fireman NECC, Rob. I'm crazy about mine. It has a good look, wears well, keeps very accurate time and was a good choice for me for my first Ball watch.


----------



## samanator

Great review Rob. I was thrown there for a minute based on the one wrist shot of the white. I thought the white dialed one had blued hands, but a quick check back up shows it was just a reflexion. I'm still checking, but I also believe the white is the first Ball watch to have a black second hand (the Racer DLC was more charcoal grey). Not a big deal to some, but I like to keep track of these things (if anyone finds a Black second hand on a older modern Ball model let me know). The polished triangle on the top just seems a bit out of place, but I'm still holding off judgement until I see it in person. I like the PLCs, but others may not. The texture on the top of the chapter ring is something new. Amazing how different the Black/Orange makes the watch look versus the white/black or blue/white. The Black/Orange has a younger look to it, where the white and blue ones(from the Ball site) seem more mature.


----------



## Nokie

Nice review. I like the bezel and the white dialed version.


----------



## gaopa

samantor said, " Amazing how different the Black/Orange makes the watch look versus the white/black or blue/white. The Black/Orange has a younger look to it, where the white and blue ones seem more mature." 

Right you are, IMHO, samantor! Since I'm a "young" 74 year old guy that is why I picked the black/ burnt orange one! :-d


----------



## lolo96706

Great review Rob.


----------



## ~tc~

Got pix of the blue dial?


----------



## robattopper

I've really like your photos. I love how different you've made the orange look in the various shots.



gaopa said:


> samantor said, " Amazing how different the Black/Orange makes the watch look versus the white/black or blue/white. The Black/Orange has a younger look to it, where the white and blue ones seem more mature."
> 
> Right you are, IMHO, samantor! Since I'm a "young" 74 year old guy that is why I picked the black/ burnt orange one! :-d


----------



## gaopa

Thanks for your kind words about my photos, Rob. I'm enjoying trying to capture the beauty of the burnt orange on my Fireman NECC. My Fireman NECC is unlike any other watch in my collection and a clear winner! I think the watch is a quality piece at a very reasonable price.


----------



## Toothbras

This is the first halfway decent looking Ball I've seen. Kudos to them.


----------



## dinexus

Man, that stepped chapter ring is seriously neat. Much nicer offering from Ball than I expected, based on the early press release shots. As always, phenomenal close-ups from Rob & co!


----------



## mitch57

It's interesting how the black dialed version with the orange accents has "raised" orange accent marks where the white dialed version has flat black accent marks. I would think that Ball would have used the same type of paint that allows for a more "raised" accent mark with black and white accent marks just like they did with the orange accent marks.

Maybe Rob or someone else can comment on why they chose to deviate between these models. As far as I can tell, from looking at the pictures, the black dialed version is the only version that has the raised painted accent marks. I personally prefer the raised accent marks to the flat painted accent marks.


----------



## gaopa

mitch57 said:


> It's interesting how the black dialed version with the orange accents has "raised" orange accent marks where the white dialed version has flat black accent marks. I would think that Ball would have used the same type of paint that allows for a more "raised" accent mark with black and white accent marks just like they did with the orange accent marks.
> 
> Maybe Rob or someone else can comment on why they chose to deviate between these models. As far as I can tell, from looking at the pictures, the black dialed version is the only version that has the raised painted accent marks. I personally prefer the raised accent marks to the flat painted accent marks.


If you look carefully at Rob's outstanding photos of the white model, Mitch, you will see that the accent marks are raised. It is just harder to see the raised accent marks on the white one. Both the black and white models appear to be the same in that regard.


----------



## COZ

Pretty good looking piece, would have liked to see the bezel ring have a triangle or lume pip and maybe some added minute marks (15 or 20), hard to use it the way it is.


----------



## mitch57

gaopa said:


> If you look carefully at Rob's outstanding photos of the white model, Mitch, you will see that the accent marks are raised. It is just harder to see the raised accent marks on the white one. Both the black and white models appear to be the same in that regard.


I looked at the pictures again and I just don't see that the white dialed version has the raised accent marks. The black dialed version is clearly raised while the white dialed version's indices look flat to me.

I'm sure Rob will chime in eventually and clarify this for us since he has both of them in his store. Maybe it's just an optical illusion?


----------



## samanator

mitch57 said:


> I looked at the pictures again and I just don't see that the white dialed version has the raised accent marks. The black dialed version is clearly raised while the white dialed version's indices look flat to me.
> 
> I'm sure Rob will chime in eventually and clarify this for us since he has both of them in his store. Maybe it's just an optical illusion?


That's pretty easy to answer. Not really raise just the orange requires more material or it will not look the correct color. the black does not have that issue over the white.


----------



## gaopa

I'm willing to bet a cold Coca-Cola that the indices are the same on both watches with Rob as the judge. Any takers?


----------



## BJJ_Faixapreta

Has a bit of an Oris look. I like it. Rubber strap would be a nice option.


----------



## Norm S

Great review. Never a fan of polished centre links on a diver. But that dial is fantastic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samanator

Just to be clear when you say raised indexes your talking about the small rectangular box behind the tube (orange on the black dial and black on the white dial)?


----------



## gaopa

samanator said:


> Just to be clear when you say raised indexes your talking about the small rectangular box behind the tube (orange on the black dial and black on the white dial)?


Michael, when I say raised indices I'm talking about the rectangular tubes that are on the dial where numbers are located on other watches.


----------



## mitch57

samanator said:


> Just to be clear when you say raised indexes your talking about the small rectangular box behind the tube (orange on the black dial and black on the white dial)?


Yes. That's what I'm talking about when I say "raised indexes".


----------



## eric72

Here's the blue one. The blue is almost black as you can see. Good value for money.










Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI MT7-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## gaopa

Your blue NECC looks great, Eric! :-!


----------



## ten13th

First of all I think NECC is a smashing deal. However the overall pricing strategy and branding moves in the last 18-24 months by Ball is confusing. Prior to NECC and the 100yr anniversary model. Ball has been on a march to push itself higher on the luxury scale and price. What is a Ball fan suppose to feel about this brand? Were they overcharging us before and realized that wasn't gaining traction so now they drop the price to gain market share?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samanator

ten13th said:


> First of all I think NECC is a smashing deal. However the overall pricing strategy and branding moves in the last 18-24 months by Ball is confusing. Prior to NECC and the 100yr anniversary model. Ball has been on a march to push itself higher on the luxury scale and price. What is a Ball fan suppose to feel about this brand? Were they overcharging us before and realized that wasn't gaining traction so now they drop the price to gain market share?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


First currency markets had a lot more to do with prices over the years than anything else. Most of this is the return of a stronger dollar that really helped prices this year which need to be considered in you assessment. Note that PP lowered their prices in the US in 2015 by 7% so this is across most of the watch market.

The lower priced Ball models while very good are not quite up to the finish, quality and features of the higher end Ball models. Keep in mind that the 100th Anniversary retail will still be $1699 when it is available for general retail. That is a bit below most EII watches, but it does have a lower grade dial, hands and movement than most EII so it doesn't look so good post presale(plus it is branded for the preowned market which will hurt it). The NECC has a few compromises to keep the price lower as Rob had noted in his review. Ball has always kept a few models purposely at a lower price point over the years. In fact many models second generations have come back at lower price points (example Night Train)or the same price with a laundry list of additional features (Skindiver II). I have a Fireman B&O "The First Mile" LE that sold for around $1100 new while the standard Firemen was $999 so there have been Ball watches in this price range for a long time. Now there is a more dressed up version of that the Fireman Classic retails for just $1399 and has a dial and hands much nicer that justifies the slight increase. The Trainmaster Legend was the lowest price for a TM series watch (by nearly $500) which now will go to the TM Titanium retailing for $1699. So this type of pricing for the entry models are nothing new. The higher end models that have more engineering, better finishes, and unique movement enhancements and higher grade movements. They are still bargains against the competition even for watches like the TM 120 (who else has a solid gold watch at a $7K). Popular models have generally maintained their price or have seen increases. There are watch models that the price never mades sense(EMII COSC Diver), but those are becoming less and less. The higher end models still sell a lot more then the lower priced ones. As an example the TM Cleveland Express has always been a top model for Ball since launch and it retails for $2799 (Which is up quite a bit from where it started). So in reality nothing has change except there may be a model now that you like at a price point you will pay. Many of us still prefer a mix of the models at all of the price points. I actually find it easier to justify a DeepQuest, EHC Black, or Aviator Dual Time than the NECC due to the compromises done in the pursuit of a lower price. The more questionable thing here is why it took over 110 models to get there? Ball really needs to look at this. We also have a handful of 2015 models that have yet to appear?

Easily the most real bang for the Buck is the EMII Sportsman. If you spend $35 dollars to join Ducks Unlimited you can buy this watch for $1299. This is the larger (44mm) and thinner (13.3mm) titanium case from the EMII COSC diver and shares it's full 300m WR. It has an actual glow in the dark pip (which the NECC does not) on the internal bezel. This uses the higher end unidirectional bezel system that does not require the bezel crown to be screwed in, and unscrewed to operate, and is fully functional when submerged (unlike the much more expensive EMII diver II). For land (survival) use it has compass markings also on internal bezel. The dial and hand lume is large, bright and actually much more readable than even the new Diver Professional. Consider that the EMII Diver COSC retailed for twice what the NECC does, and this has everything it had except the COSC movement for $265 less than the NECC. Easily one and a half times the watch the NECC is feature wise without the compromises. Competitors to this model from other brands are in the $2500+ price range and don't have the Titanium case. So if the NECC is a smashing deal, the Sportsman should be a complete no brainer. While this model is also branded by the DU members discount (from $1999) it has a lot more going for it.


----------



## samanator

mitch57 said:


> Yes. That's what I'm talking about when I say "raised indexes".


That's not a raised index, that's just built up paint. Now I guess as a stretch you could call the tube being raised above the dial surface a raised index?


----------



## gaopa

Thanks for sharing your knowledge of BALL watches and your insight, Michael. As a new BALL owner I know nothing about the brand except that over the years I have seen and liked some of the models. The NECC was attractive to me and at a good price. There are things about the NECC that I would change if I had designed it. I would like less "bling". On my version the hands would not be polished, the bezel would not have a high gloss and the case/bracelet would all be brushed.

I pulled up the Ducks Unlimited model and if one were a DU fan it looks good. Otherwise, I would not want it. 

Will there be more BALL watches in my collection in the future? Likely, but at this point I don't know which one/ones.


----------



## mitch57

samanator said:


> That's not a raised index, that's just built up paint. Now I guess as a stretch you could call the tube being raised above the dial surface a raised index?


I stand corrected. Maybe the correct terminology would be an "index accent mark"?


----------



## mitch57

samanator said:


> Easily the most real bang for the Buck is the EMII Sportsman. If you spend $35 dollars to join Ducks Unlimited you can buy this watch for $1299. This is the larger (44mm) and thinner (13.3mm) titanium case from the EMII COSC diver and shares it's full 300m WR. It has an actual glow in the dark pip (which the NECC does not) on the internal bezel. This uses the higher end unidirectional bezel system that does not require the bezel crown to be screwed in, and unscrewed to operate, and is fully functional when submerged (unlike the much more expensive EMII diver II). For land (survival) use it has compass markings also on internal bezel. The dial and hand lume is large, bright and actually much more readable than even the new Diver Professional. Consider that the EMII Diver COSC retailed for twice what the NECC does, and this has everything it had except the COSC movement for $265 less than the NECC. Easily one and a half times the watch the NECC is feature wise without the compromises. Competitors to this model from other brands are in the $2500+ price range and don't have the Titanium case. So if the NECC is a smashing deal, the Sportsman should be a complete no brainer. While this model is also branded by the DU members discount (from $1999) it has a lot more going for it.


To each his own. I personally don't see the appeal in the sportsman. Other than the titanium case, which is again a personal preference, I don't see the large step up in quality.

I'm curious as to where you are coming up with the "Easily one and a half times the watch the NECC is feature wise without the compromises."? Yes titanium is more expensive than stainless steel but the Sportsman doesn't come with a stainless steel bracelet. It's only offered with a nylon strap which costs considerably less than a stainless steel bracelet.

Additionally, the NECC has a rotating bezel, albeit it's steel not ceramic. I would think that would add cost not deduct cost as compared to a solid one piece case which the Sportsman has.

Also, as you mentioned, there's the "Ducks Unlimited" logo which can significantly reduce resale value in some instances. Not to mention some people just don't like third party branding on watches.


----------



## samanator

gaopa said:


> Thanks for sharing your knowledge of BALL watches and your insight, Michael. As a new BALL owner I know nothing about the brand except that over the years I have seen and liked some of the models. The NECC was attractive to me and at a good price. There are things about the NECC that I would change if I had designed it. I would like less "bling". On my version the hands would not be polished, the bezel would not have a high gloss and the case/bracelet would all be brushed.
> 
> I pulled up the Ducks Unlimited model and if one were a DU fan it looks good. Otherwise, I would not want it.
> 
> Will there be more BALL watches in my collection in the future? Likely, but at this point I don't know which one/ones.


Agreed some may not like the DU logo, but it is just replacing lines of text that would be there in it's place. I don't really notice the DU logo when i wear it. I'm a huge Titanium fan and have shifted towards it for many of my watches. Some manufactures like Omega charge a $2K premium for the Titanium model. Add the other things I've talked about and it really is a lot of watch for this price and the best Bang for the Buck in the current Ball line (even compared to the 100th Aniv. presale price). I could never justify in my mind the over $3K price of the COSC diver it shares a case and bezel mech with so this was a good option for me.

Another alternative in the bang for the buck category, given the complexity of the Trainmaster case, is the Trainmaster Titanium model. it is quite a nice watch for $1699. It has similar compromises like the NECC on the dial and hands , but it undercuts the rest of this model line by $400 to over $1000 for a three hand date watch and has a Titanium case. Is it as nice as a enameled dial Trainmaster Power Reserve, not even close but, it does cost nearly half as much. I guess my point is that you do get what you pay for better than most with Ball watches, you just need to decide what features are of value to you?

TM Titanium:









TM Power Reserve


----------



## samanator

mitch57 said:


> I'm curious as to where you are coming up with the "Easily one and a half times the watch the NECC is feature wise without the compromises."? Yes titanium is more expensive than stainless steel but the Sportsman doesn't come with a stainless steel bracelet. It's only offered with a nylon strap which costs considerably less than a stainless steel bracelet.


Hold the two side by side and use them. The compromises show up quickly. Remember the Sportsman is 70% of a $3K watch, where the NECC was designed as a save money where you can model so it's not really a fair comparison. Titanium is a more expensive material to build a watch from, and for a watch that is suppose to be exposed to salt water it is far superior to all but 904 SS (only used by Rolex). The Sportsman finish is very high end (where Ball got their rep from), where the NECC has a few strange things going on between the brushed and polished surfaces. It would be much better fully brushed and eliminate that weird angled line on the top of the lugs so it looks more like other Fireman. The bezel mech on the NECC is good, a bit on the light side, and Ball has a few better for not much more. Compared this to the Sportsman internal mech that has positive clicks and rivals the mechanism (And may be better than) in a previous generation IWC Aquatimer. It is actually better than the one used in the Longines Legend Diver, or the Ball Diver II since it does not need to be threaded closed to use in water. Possibly the best in breed for this type of Bezel. Winding and setting are far more positive on the Sportsman due to a better supported crown in the case. As a person with very hairy wrists the NECC tight fit bracelet links are hair pullers. I've never had this happen before in nearly sixty Ball watches (well not by the bracelet). Admittedly I'm not a fan of the Sportsman strap either(my complaints here are numerous), but I have a lot of 20mm straps (Mine is currently on a distresses brown leather with Ball Deployant)and the Ti bracelet costs about what the price difference is between the two (and much more comfortable if you must have the bracelet). I do compliment Ball using the machined clasp, and not a cheaper stamp one on the NECC. The Sportsman is more balanced on the wrist (lower weight will do that), where the NECC feels a little top heavy. So yes, 1.5 times better seems about right IMO. Now compare it to a competitive Longines or a similarly priced Tag and the NECC looks very good with far superior Lume and a bezel less susceptible to scratching.


----------



## gaopa

I'm really enjoying reading your assessment/insight of the various Ball watches, Michael. Like you, I like titanium. I have a Certina DS Action and a Fortis B-42 that are titanium. I like the color of the metal and the weight saving. They cost more, but generally are worth it, IMHO.

I also really like your beautiful TM Power Reserve. I'm a bracelet guy, but like the look or your watch on that good looking leather strap.

So you have owned nearly 60 Ball watches! No wonder you know so much about them! :-!


----------



## ten13th

samanator said:


> The more questionable thing here is why it took over 110 models to get there? Ball really needs to look at this. .


Michael, thanks for the insight. Couldn't agree more with the above. When there are too many models, it actually cause confusion for the consumers. My original statement some post ago was the perfect example.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gaopa

I sure am enjoying my Fireman NECC! :-!


----------



## Puma74

Mine!!!!!!!

No deficiencies, period! Very well done by Ball.


----------



## CenFlo

gaopa said:


> Thanks for your kind words about my photos, Rob. I'm enjoying trying to capture the beauty of the burnt orange on my Fireman NECC. My Fireman NECC is unlike any other watch in my collection and a clear winner! I think the watch is a quality piece at a very reasonable price.


That is one fine looking watch, I really like the blue + orange. Good job to you, sir!


----------



## gaopa

CenFlo said:


> That is one fine looking watch, I really like the blue + orange. Good job to you, sir!


Thanks for your kind words on my Ball Fireman NECC. I'm enjoying it. However, it does not have any blue on the dial, but black with the burnt orange. There is a blue dial version of the NECC. I'm sure it is a good looking watch as well.


----------



## eric72

This is the blue. However, disl looks black most of the time 



Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI MT7-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mwalle6

I think that's a very attractive option, especially for the price. The only think I'm not in love with is the all black bezel.


----------



## manriki

.... and I understood price / quality levels are very good with Ball watches. Sure looks great.


----------



## govdubspeedgo

can the ducks unlimited sportsman still be purchased?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samanator

govdubspeedgo said:


> can the ducks unlimited sportsman still be purchased?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, but contact the AD and double check. If it's a go join DU for $35 online and give the AD you DU member number (they may want a copy of the email). Price should be $1299.


----------



## govdubspeedgo

found one online, not an AD but the price was right, will definitely post pics when it arrives, thanks again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Veda

samanator said:


> The lower priced Ball models while very good are not quite up to the finish, quality and features of the higher end Ball models.


True for Ball more than any other brands I owned. Very apparent differences.


----------



## TurboHarm

Excellent review Rob talked me into taking the leap. Cheers


----------



## cruise_bone

I bought one on Ebay last night. I will post pics when it arrives Tues or Wed. I got the Black dial/Orange.


----------



## thecouchguy

Love it and love the value. However I use chronograph a lot so, would only get it if it had lume on the bezel. Still a great offering however.


----------



## cruise_bone

cruise_bone said:


> I bought one on Ebay last night. I will post pics when it arrives Tues or Wed. I got the Black dial/Orange.


As promised......

I'm thinking of putting a Nato on this one.


----------

